# Hello, Mouse Fancy!



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello all, I'm Kaliegh!

I'm from Suffolk, UK and I breed/exhibit rabbits. During my last show in Harrogate- the Burgess Small Livestock Show- I found an exhibition of show/fancy mice and I was completely smitten!

I had a little chat with some of the breeders, saw some of the varieties and I really liked that so many of the same coat colour are shared by mice and rabbits! It's this similarity that has led me to be completely smitten with the siamese and himalayan variations; though I have been told it is very challenging to get successful stock due to the nature of the gene that controls the points on these breeds. I've also taken quite a fancy to the blue self, champagne and argenté varieties; really striking colours!

So expect to see me mooching around looking for some starting stock in these varieties- though I've listed a couple varieties I am looking for stock in just the one colour; Siamese! Thank you for taking the time to read my introduction, I hope I get to meet some of you in the future  x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Kaliegh! Pleased to meet you 
Are you thinking of joining the National Mouse Club? (Responsible for the exhibits at Harrogate). You'll find that some of the exhibitors from Harrogate are on here, from the mice and Rabbits.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.I also have mice and rabbits


----------



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

WoodWitch- I am certainly thinking about it, but I am really hoping to get a trio to 'test the water' with first, so to speak. While I'm not complaining at all, the joining fee is quite the commitment for a hobby I'm only now learning about. Ideally I want to come to understand mice as well as I understand my rabbits before diving into the big-wide-world of the mouse fancy! It would be really ace to have something to exhibit at the 'London' and Peterborough shows though, along with the buns  What colours do you breed? 

Ruth- Hello! Are you the same Ruth who pointed me this way? 

SarahC- What do you breed? In mice and rabbits? Perhaps I've even fawned over your buns! hehe


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

My main breed interest is in agouti tans.
i can understand your patience with joining as you are just beginning to take an interest in mice. There are club members on here who, I'm sure, will be more than happy to help you with whatever you need to know, myself included. Nice to meet you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Kaliegh. I was the lady judging the AOVs (including siamese) at Harrogate...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh sorry I missed your reply.I have silver grey rabbits and numerous mouse varieties.I don't have the ones that are on your wanted list though.


----------

